# Fun track (or so it seems)...



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.rmc-wien.at/ec2006/info.php?rmc=track (for the gallery)











imagine getting your car stuck on that pole  the pileup would look like a sideways mayhem cereal bowl!! (did that make sense?)

;-)


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Man I am not a big dirt racing fan, but I have to say that looks fun!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

what if you where running nitro with no fail safe and got stuck WOT going straight at it! haha no more car!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oldschoolsdime9 said:


> what if you where running nitro with no fail safe and got stuck WOT going straight at it! haha no more car!


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have had people ask me to make a turn like that at my track. Awesome layout.
They want me to pile the dirt up like that!! Not build a structure that subs for the dirt.

Alternate surfaces are not uncommon in Off Road racing in Europe.


----------

